# Atwood Knifemaking Video Passaround Signup Thread



## souptree (Aug 22, 2008)

*Atwood Knifemaking Video Passaround Signup Thread*

This is a *signup thread* to participate in a passaround of a DVD copy of the 2002 Peter Atwood video Building A Folding Framelock Knife.

My goal is to make sure that EVERY person who wants to see this video is able to do so and unless demand pushes into the thousands, I intend to do exactly that. I am trying to determine how many copies of the DVD will make such a goal feasible without taking years. I know Gadget Guy has already done a passaround of this DVD transfer, and in fact, it is his copy that is currently in my possession that I will be using for the seed. So I'm not sure how much demand there will be, but it seems like Peter has added one or two fans since the last passaround. I guess we'll all find out. :shrug:

The video shows the making of what Peter calls a "Ventilator" model in the video and what he now calls the "AirFrame" model. Personally, I like the name AirFrame much better. I also like the knives. There were either 3 or 4 produced total and I own 2 of them. Mine were made immediately after the video. I am undertaking this passaround as one way of giving thanks for these awesome knives that I was so amazingly blessed to score and which I expect I will consider the centerpieces of my collection for many years to come.

The video is EXCELLENT, and really helps show how much work and precision goes into making a framelock folding knife. I have learned a great deal from it already, and I have only watched it once. Peter is very good at breaking down the steps and explaining things in a way that is easy to follow, even if, like me, you have no machining background.







I was pleased to score this way cool original copy of the video a few weeks ago on the secondary market (I'm a sucker for an Atwood logo :help, but I'll never need to put it in a VCR thanks to the awesome DVD copy.



*A huge THANK YOU to KIBITZ and GADGET GUY for making sure the DVD transfer got into my hands.* :twothumbs



*If you are interested in participating in the passaround, please post the following in this thread:*

username, city, state, zip (if USA).
username, city, country (if not USA).

*International participants MUST agree to pay priority insured trackable postage to anywhere on Earth. But I will try to keep the distances as minimal as possible. 

US participants MUST agree to pay domestic USPS Priority Insured w/ Delivery Confirmation to the next participant on the list.*

I will maintain the list of shipping addresses privately so that your address will only be shared with the person who ships to you and myself. No list of addresses will be included in the box.

To keep the DVDs from traveling tens of thousands of unnecessary miles and to reduce the transit delays, I will make a Google map with all the locations on it and then determine the order by that rather than by who signs up first. Let's cut it off September 30 and I will ship the DVDs out October 1. This offer will be posted on EDCF, CPF, CK&G & USN. You only need to sign up once.

Aside from postage to the next participant, this offer is free. 





_*This passaround is approved by Peter Atwood and Homie. *_


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in if my next destination can be in North America. Canada post is ridiculously expensive to outside NA, something size of a cd case cost $60 to mail to UK if want trackable.

Also depends on value declared, tax could be a problem for the first recipient of each country.


----------



## souptree (Aug 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I'm in if my next destination can be in North America. Canada post is ridiculously expensive to outside NA, something size of a cd case cost $60 to mail to UK if want trackable.
> 
> Also depends on value declared, tax could be a problem for the first recipient of each country.



No problem, I'm sure we can keep you shipping to North America.

The value of the package is no more than the value of the blank DVDs, so I don't think that should be a big problem.


----------



## cutlerylover (Aug 27, 2008)

I might be interested in buyign a copy instead of the passaround, Im sure once I watch it I will want to own a copy, lol, but I have no way of burning dvd's will there be a purchasable copy available? Or is this strictly a passaround only?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in!:wave:

I'm sure there is a lot of very cool info:thumbsup:

Michigan 48116

Do I PM you my info?

Shipping out October 1st???.....My Birthday!


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 27, 2008)

haha, good glad to see you finally got to see it. I was still waiting to hear back about getting them from the last passaround so that you could view them. The powers that be worked silently on that one.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 28, 2008)

Very generous offer

precisionworks
Benton IL 62812


----------



## starfiretoo (Aug 30, 2008)

starfiretoo
Hanapepe, HI 96716
:thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Aug 31, 2008)

Ian,

_Great _gesture. I'm definitely in.

Chronos
Lewes, DE 19958


----------



## climberkid (Sep 1, 2008)

this is the day of happiness.

climberkid
Winter Park, FL 32792


----------



## oldblazer (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

oldblazer
McNeal, AZ 85617


----------



## Cuso (Sep 4, 2008)

Superb!!

Cuso

Humacao, P.R. 00791


----------



## Hat Creek (Sep 6, 2008)

Hat Creek
Pierre, SD


----------



## souptree (Sep 9, 2008)

UPDATE: This passaround will also include the Peter Atwood titanium anodizing video.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2008)

souptree said:


> UPDATE: This passaround will also include the Peter Atwood titanium anodizing video.


 


Still going out on October 1st?

Thanks again for making this happen!!!:thumbsup:
I am very excited to check them out:twothumbs


----------



## souptree (Sep 9, 2008)

cutlerylover said:


> I might be interested in buyign a copy instead of the passaround, Im sure once I watch it I will want to own a copy, lol, but I have no way of burning dvd's will there be a purchasable copy available? Or is this strictly a passaround only?



I'm sorry, but I am not able to sell a copy. Nobody is allowed to sell these videos but Peter Atwood.

Guys, I need zip codes if you are in the U.S. as that is what I will use for determining the passaround order.



DaFABRICATA said:


> Still going out on October 1st?
> 
> Thanks again for making this happen!!!:thumbsup:
> I am very excited to check them out:twothumbs



Yep, still planning to go out on or around Oct. 1. It will be an ongoing effort though, so latecomers won't miss out if they get in touch with me.

You are quite welcome. It is my honor and pleasure to be able to do it.


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 9, 2008)

souptree said:


> UPDATE: This passaround will also include the Peter Atwood titanium anodizing video.



Ohh, goody!

Anyway it seems I'm the only one outside u.s. who wants to see it, at least on cpf and edcf.


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 11, 2008)

souptree said:


> I'm sorry, but I am not able to sell a copy. Nobody is allowed to sell these videos but Peter Atwood.


 
Ok no problem I understand...


----------



## souptree (Sep 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Ohh, goody!
> 
> Anyway it seems I'm the only one outside u.s. who wants to see it, at least on cpf and edcf.



That's no problem. If you're the only one, you'll still get to see it.


----------



## souptree (Sep 25, 2008)

Still taking signups if anyone else wants to jump in. :wave:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 26, 2008)

Interested...01906


Thanks,
Flavio


----------



## Kueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Another option is to post it to a newsgroup with a password encryption. It'll save a lot of wasted money on postage costs possible duty costs.

Otherwise, I'd like to see it as well.

Kueh, Red Deer, Alberta, Canada


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this still going out October 1st?


----------



## starfiretoo (Sep 30, 2008)

I think a map of the names supposed to be made:shrug:


DaFABRICATA said:


> Is this still going out October 1st?


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 30, 2008)

Why not make this into a Divx video and then host it on a password based torrent site. You could even break it up into 10 min chunks and put it on youtube. With a password of course. You can make videos private on youtube.


----------



## photorob (Oct 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing this video.


----------



## souptree (Oct 7, 2008)

These will be going out at the end of the week or maybe next week. I encourage everyone to sign up if interested.

Please read carefully. It is NOT helpful to me if you tell me you're interested but don't post your location. I am ordering the passaround by GEOGRAPHY. Anyone not listing their location will be LAST in the passaround. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kueh (Oct 7, 2008)

Change of liver....decided not interested.......

Please remove from list.


----------



## 1 what (Oct 7, 2008)

Am I too late??
1 what
Cleveland 4163
Queensland 
Australia
Yes I'm happy to pay postage.


----------



## photorob (Oct 8, 2008)

Photorob
2613 Westlake ave.
Oceanside NY, 11572

So is this a DVD or a VHS??? Am I too late??? I appreciate all the effort you are putting into this.


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Oct 8, 2008)

Would like to be in if not too late!
I will send by DHL.

Dr. Jan Lindberg
Medical Imaging
American Hospital Dubai
5566, DUBAI
United Arab Emirates


----------



## souptree (Oct 8, 2008)

photorob said:


> So is this a DVD or a VHS??? Am I too late??? I appreciate all the effort you are putting into this.



It is 3 DVDs. They are transfers of the original VHS videos. 2 are the knifemaking video and 1 is the Ti anodizing video.

And no you are not too late!

You are very welcome. It is my PRIVILEGE to put the effort into this.


----------



## starfiretoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Bumping this up. Did the pass around start yet?


----------



## souptree (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the DVDs copied and they came out with errors, so I need to redo them. It's still happening, just lagging a little.


----------

